
Microsoft Goes All in for FPGAs to Build Out AI Cloud - jonbaer
https://www.top500.org/news/microsoft-goes-all-in-for-fpgas-to-build-out-cloud-based-ai/
======
runesoerensen
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12578163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12578163)

